# Regulator in For Sale or Trade forum



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think Jim was looking for a regulator so I thought I would post a link to this: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=12004

This is the same unit I have on my 30g. I added a solenoid for about $20 (I think it is more like $30 now) and you can find needle valves for fairly cheap. Rex Grigg sometimes has them for $10 or so. This would be a good setup for someone wanting to use a 2 or 3-way splitter from one tank since you would need to purchase separate solenoids for each tank if you wanted to run them oncontrollers.

Again, just thought I would bring this to everyone's attention.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

SOLD
Thanks for looking.
and Thank You MatPat
Steve T.


----------

